# Worth the Premium Price



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Most people think sandpaper is just paper with sand glued to it. In fact, it is a product that undergoes a lot of engineering. Thanks for the review.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

great review on the sandpaper.thanks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Interesting, thanks.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Quality sandpaper makes a difference, thanks.


----------



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

I use it and like it. And Allan talked me into a 1/2 sheet sander that i really like. The combination is great.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Jim, what sander did you buy? I have been holding firm against his recommendation of the half-sheet, but it's getting harder and harder!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Am I reading this correctly , Mark ? You aren't using it on a machine, but merely "rubbing" wood across it by hand ?


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Dusty, that's correct.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a couple of those "foam" style sanding blocks with H&L backing on them and I can't kill the sandpaper that's on them by hand either. I'll have to look into your brand though as I am looking to make a sharpening station for my chisels and plane irons. Thanks.
What I'm really looking for is some rolls for my drum sanders that will stand up to that environment.
Hopefully something that wouldn't clog up on softwoods and still be good for hardwoods without burning or tearing / cracking / becoming brittle over time. A friend had given me a length of cloth backed paper at one time and it lasted for years on my old Ryobi drumsander. Sadly no info was on the abrasive other than "120 grit" , and he couldn't remember where he got it from.
Happy Holidays to you and yours, Mark : )


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Dusty: I don't have a drum sander, but I've gotten the impression that Stockroom Supply knows what they're doing with it comes to drum sanders. And they have cloth-backed paper.

http://stockroomsupply.ca/shop/home/

For my sanding station I wrapped the 1/4 sheets of paper around 3 sides of a board and then screwed a retainer strip (picture screen moulding) along each edge of the board. I didn't want there to be a sharp edge at the corners, so I added padding between the board and the sandpaper. I used a layer of that perforated shelf liner stuff. I clamped the board, then, in my Workmate (is that Black & Decker?) clamping table.

For a sharpening station I'd think you would want to adhere strips of progressively higher grits of paper to a piece of granite or glass. I use only 180 paper and lay a full sheet on glass without any adhesive and then immediately graduate to the 1200 then 6000 stones.

Have a safe and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the link and the sharpening station advice : )


----------



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

Mark - Makita. With a Fesstool punch pad.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

I also have a makita half sheet sander with a fess tool punch pad. It's the only festool product I can afford. The sander & the VSM paper is like driving a rolls Royce .


----------

